# Tschechien Jesenice



## Aynim (2. September 2012)

Hallo,

hat jemand Erfahrungen am See Jesenice in Tschechien?

LG


----------



## dirkino (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Tschechien Jesenice*

Hallo Aynim,
mein Nachbar geht dieses Wochenende an den Jesenice auf Waller.Was willst Du denn wissen.Ich wohne in Tschechien ca 60 Km vom Jesenice habe aber selber dort noch nie gefischt war nur paarmal zum baden dort.Sehr schöner grosser See.Wenn Du noch Fragen hast wegen Gehnemigung oder Angelschein einfach melden.
Gruss Dirk


----------



## Seele (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Tschechien Jesenice*

Ja schreib doch mal bisschen was, über Tschechien steht recht wenig im Forum drin, dafür wäre es immer gut zu erreichen.


----------



## Wurschtsepp (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Tschechien Jesenice*

Mich würd es auch interessiern da Tschechien nicht besonders weit weg wär.


----------



## dirkino (11. November 2012)

*AW: Tschechien Jesenice*

Hallo,
tut mir leid dass ich mich erst etwas später melde hatte aber einiges um die Ohren.Also paar Info zum Angeln in Tschechien.Erst einmal das leidige Thema Angelschein.Also allen Beiträgen zum trotz braucht ihr in Tschechien einen tschechischen Angelschein.Wenn Ihr einen deutschen Angelschein habt bekommt Ihr auf dem Okresni urad(Landratsamt) einen tschechischen kostet für 10 Jahre ca 20 Euro.Mit diesem könnt Ihr dann eine Tageskarte für das gewünschte Gewässer kaufen.Hier gibt es eigentlich in jedem Angelladen eine Karte wo die Reviere verzeichnet sind geben Euch dann normalerweise auch Auskunft wo ihr die Karten kaufen könnt.An Angelseen die in Privatbesitz sind entscheidet der Besitzer wer am See fischen darf(anders als in Deutschland).Zu den Fangmengen in der Regel 2 Fische pro Tag.Zu den Kosten sind auch unterschiedlich z.B.haben wir bei uns im Dorf einen See wo man auch fischen darf.Hier kostet die Tageskarte 20 EUro,2 Tage 32 Euro,1 Woche 60 Euro.Ist aber ein See vom Verein.Wegen zelten,feuermachen usw.sollte man immer am Gewässer selbst fragen.Wenn Ihr mal etwas wissen wollt oder Hilfe braucht einfach kurz melden.
Hoffe konnte Euch ein bisschen helfen.Kann nur sagen Tschechien ist einen Besuch wert.
Gruss Dirk


----------



## Gruschan (19. August 2014)

*AW: Tschechien Jesenice*

Hallo,

ich weiß zwar das der Trööt schon ein wenig Staub angesetzt hat, habe aber trotzdem mal eine Frage.

Freunde von mir fahren eigentlich einmal im Jahr an den Orlik Stausee und fangen mit mäßigem Erfolg Waller und Zander.

Mich würde aber viel mehr der Jesenice oder Nechranice interessieren. Hat da mittlerweile jemand mal sein Glück auf Raubfisch probiert?
Der Jesenice würde sich sogar mal zum Ansitzangeln für 1 Tag für mich anbieten... Nicht mal 1,5h Autofahrt 
Aber bevor ich mir den CZ Lappen hol, würde es mich schon interessieren ob es sich lohnt.

Also falls schon jemand an den besagten Seen sein Glück probiert hat, ich wäre euch sehr dankbar #6

Gruß Gruschan


----------

